# Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€



## MARIIIO (24. August 2011)

*Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Hallo, bin für eine Freundin auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für ihr mittlerweile 6 Jahre altes (!!!) Notebook. Da wirds Zeit ^^

Sie kennt sich zu wenig aus und würde sich daher was im Media Markt aufschwatzen lassen. Muss ja nicht sein...

Das Notebook soll als Desktop-Ersatz herhalten (Desktop + Notebook wären zu teuer, zudem wollen Frauen meist die Universalmaschine für Office, Filme im Bett schauen, Internet,...), Office, Internet und ein bissel Multimedia, kein Gaming.


Es muss haben (sortiert nach Wichtigkeit):
Aktuelle CPU (min. Dualcore) + Grafikeinheit
Min. 2 GB RAM
15“ non glare
um 500€
Wlan N

Wünschenswert:
Guter Akku
USB 3.0
Webcam, Mikrofon
Bluetooth
Multi-Cardreader 
Leises Betriebsgeräusch
BlueRay-LW
DVD-Brenner


----------



## K3n$! (24. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Da würde ich den Dell Vostro 3550 nehmen. 

Dell Vostro 3550 Plus, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Home Premium, silber (N355099) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das sind zwar leicht mehr als 500€, dafür hat sie aber ein sehr gutes Gerät.

Es muss haben (sortiert nach Wichtigkeit):
Aktuelle CPU (min. Dualcore) + Grafikeinheit: Core i3-2310M + AMD Radeon HD 6630M
Min. 2 GB RAM: 4GB
15“ non glare: Ja
um 500€: 519€
Wlan N: Ja

Wünschenswert:
Guter Akku: Ist relativ. Herstellerangabe: Bis zu 7,5h
USB 3.0: Ja, 2x
Webcam, Mikrofon: Ja, 2MP
Bluetooth: Ja
Multi-Cardreader: Ja 8 in 1
Leises Betriebsgeräusch: Auch relativ, dazu kann ich keine Angabe machen
BlueRay-LW: Nein. Das kann sie später (extern) nachrüsten. 
DVD-Brenner: Ja.


----------



## MARIIIO (24. August 2011)

Wow, ist ja eigentlich alles drin, hübsch verpackt noch dazu, würde sagen: Ein heißer Kandidat!

Die Frage ist, ob die 100€ für die AMD-Graka sein müssen oder obs auch mit der integrierten geht.Wenn das Laptop aber wieder so lange halten muss, wäre es aber wohl eine lohnende Investition.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Kommt drauf an, was man damit machen will. Wenn es auf keinen Fall halbwegs aktuelle 3D-Spiele sein müssen, braucht man keine Extra-Karte, auch nicht in ein paar Jahren. Für alles in 2D oder "unaufwendiges" 3D reicht der Intelchip völlig.


----------



## K3n$! (25. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Ich würde die Karte schon miteinbauen. 
Gerade wenn sie das Notebook länger nutzt, wäre es schon sinnvoll.


----------



## MARIIIO (25. August 2011)

In einem Test wird ein unfertiges Umschalten zwischen interner und externer Grafikkarte  bemängelt, aber das dürfte sich ja mir nem Update lösen lassen.

Ich hab Spielraum bis 500€, gabe es denn sinnvolleres anstatt der Grafikkarte? Ein potenterer Prozessor? Mehr Festplattenspeicher ist ziemlich teuer, da würde ich eher ne externe dazukaufen und nach Ablauf der Garantie nachrüsten. Mehr Arbeitsspeicher ist beim Office-Betrieb auch nicht unbedingt nötig, SSD zu teuer. 
Display reicht auch, bleibt mir eigentlich nur noch die Frage, ob ich dass alles bei einem anderen Hersteller noch günstiger bekomme.

Eventuell der größere Akku, aber das ist bei Quasi-Desktop-Betrieb auch vergebene Liebesmüh...


----------



## K3n$! (25. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Wo guckst du denn ?
Doch nicht etwa direkt bei Dell oder ?

Außerdem kostet eine 500GB Platte ca. 40€ (zu der vorhandenen). Die Garantie verfällt normalerweise nicht.
Ich finde die Kombi aber sehr ausgewogen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Also, hier hättest Du ein paar Modelle mit nem Core i5, mind 4GB RAM, direkt 500GB Festplatte und keine 2,5Kg "schwer" unter 500€: Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks ab 15", bis 16.9", Core i5/Core i5-2, ab 500GB, bis 2.5kg | Geizhals.at Deutschland die sind aber allesamt NICHT matt. 

Ebenfalls mit den og Eigenschaften, aber mattem Display und dafür knapp über 2,5KG und nur 3GB RAM für ca. 460€ : Acer TravelMate 5740-433G50Mnss, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.TVF02.136) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder diese beiden dann doch auch mit 4GB, dafür aber nur 320GB HDD: Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks ab 15", bis 16.9", LCD matt (non-glare), Core i5/Core i5-2, ab 4GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland 


RAM kann man aber für unter 10€ pro 2GB auch selber nachrüsten. Wegen Akkudauer musst Du dann selber mal nachsehen.


----------



## MARIIIO (25. August 2011)

Sind die  Core i-Prozessoren mit dreistelliger Nummer nicht von der letzten Generation und die neuen Sandys nicht nochmal ein gutes Stück performanter (mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch)?

Die Preise habe ich mir bei Dell direkt angeschaut. Gibts Dell- Laptops auch wo anders günstiger?

Das Nachrüsten einer größeren Festplatte ist technisch kein Problem, nur weiß ich nicht, ob dann nicht die Garantie flöten geht,wenn ich den Kasten aufmache.Wobei die Platten ja meist in einem extra Dock verbaut sind, bin mir da aber nicht 100% ig sicher.


----------



## K3n$! (25. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Also bei anderen Herstellern, wie z.B. bei Lenovo/IBM ist das kein Problem. 

Notebooks von Dell würde ich ohnehin immer wo anders kaufen, allein schon weil die Garantie bei Dell extrem teuer ist. 

Ich hatte dir schon den Preisvergleichslink geschrieben: 

Dell Vostro 3550 Plus, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Home Premium, silber (N355099) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gleich den ersten Eintrag von Cyberport nehmen. Kostet 519€


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Die "alten" und neuen core i3/5 tun sich bei gleichem Takt so gut wie nix, vor allem nix, was man im Officebetrieb merken würde. Die Sandy bridge sind wohl was sparsamer, aber am Ende spielt es keine Rolle, was für ne CPU drin ist, sondern wie der Hersteller das ganze Notebook inkl. Mainboard, Display, Akku usw. dann zusammenstellt. Wenn ALLES identisch wäre (auch Board und Display usw.) bis auf die CPU, dann würde ein neuer SandyBridge-Prozessor für mehr Akkulaufzeit sorgen. Aber musst also eher auf die Angaben nach Akkulaufzweiten oder Tests vertrauen und nicht denken, dass von zwei Notebooks mit gleichem RAM, Festplatte, Displaygröße, Grafikchip und gleichvielen Zellen beim Akku dann automatisch das mit dem core i5-2140m stromsparender ist als das mit dem core i5-480m.

Wegen der Platte und "Garantie" kann man ja nachfragen, viele Hersteller beschreiben aber sogar im handbuch, wie (leicht) man die wechseln kann.


----------



## MARIIIO (25. August 2011)

Bin vom DELL ziemlich überzeugt.

Die anderen Laptops die ich mir bisher angesehen habe, haben den Anforderungen weniger entsprochen...


----------



## K3n$! (26. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Für 90€ kannst du dann noch ein externes BluRay-LW dazukaufen:

Samsung SE-406AB/RSBD Slim Blu-ray Combo USB 2.0 ext. Schwarz


----------



## MARIIIO (26. August 2011)

Wäre auch ne Idee, das nachher extern nachzukaufen bei Bedarf.

Wer stellt denn noch preiswerte Notebooks her? Acer war ja schon im Gespräch...


----------



## Hassferder (26. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*


Das könnte ich dir anbieten.
Gerät is gekauft im Mai 2011
Leider aber keine Rechnung mehr vorhanden,Garantie aber sicher über die SN Nummer über den Hersteller
Optisch u.Technisch 1a.

*ASUS A52JC-EX337V Notebook*
39,6 cm Widescreen Display LED Backlight 15,6 "
Intel Core i5 460M Prozessor mit 2 x 2,53 Ghz
4096MB Arbeitsspeicher
500GB Festplatte
NVIDIA GeForce G310M Grafik mit 1024 MB
Double Layer Dual DVD Brenner
Webcam, Speicherkartenleser, WLAN
und Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Betriebssystem.
Schnittstellen:
HDMI
Kopfhörer
Mikrofon
USB 2.0 = 3 mal
VGA
Preis :450€ bin für Vorschläge aber offen


----------



## K3n$! (26. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Also preiswerter bekommst du es auf jeden Fall, da ist Dell nicht der günstigste Anbieter. 
Dafür bekommst du aber auch viel Qualität und Ausstattung, was dir andere Hersteller wiederum nicht bieten können.

Du/ihr solltet deswegen abwegen, was ihr möchtet.


@Hassferder: Ich empfinde deinen Preis als zu hoch, weil ein vergleichbares/besseres Gerät nur 50€ mehr kostet. Das wäre dann neu.

--> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/675646


Btw. weiß ich gar nicht, ob das Anbieten hier im Thread einfach so erlaubt ist.


----------



## Hassferder (26. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

na ich weiss ja auch nicht,hat ne schwächere CPu und kleinere Platte,und ob die Graka so viel besser ist?.
Aber ich hab ja geschrieben das ich mit mir handeln lasse,wenn du Interesse hast mach nen Vorschlag


----------



## K3n$! (26. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro;*

Nein, danke  Ich hab mir schon meinen 11 Zöller bestellt 

Aber lt. Notebookcheck ist die CPU auf Platz 41 und deine auf Platz 49.
Die Grafikkarte ist auf Platz 98 und deine G310M ist auf Platz 208.
Festplattenspeicher lässt sich auch billig nachrüsten.

Dafür hat man dann ein neues Gerät + vollständige Garantie. 

Das solltest du bedenken, wenn du das Gerät verkaufst. Der Preisverfall ist gerade bei Notebooks auch besonders groß.


Nebenbei hat sich meine Mutter ein ähnlich ausgestattetes Gerät von Lenovo für 399€ neu gekauft.


----------



## MARIIIO (26. August 2011)

Das Limit wurde durch eine glückliche Fügung auf 600€ erhöht, und soll möglichst ganz ausgeschöpft werden 

Dem Dell einfach nen besseren Professor spendieren? Oder hat jemand in der Preisregion nen Tipp?


----------



## K3n$! (27. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Naja, bis auf das BluRay-LW waren ja alle Kriterien erfüllt. 

Ich würde höchstens später das LW dazu kaufen und, falls die Performance nicht reicht, eine SSD einbauen. 
Den Geschwindigkeitsschub wird sie nämlich 10x mehr spüren, als wenn sie den Core i5 2410M statt des Core i3 2310M nimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Ich würd auch denn Dell nehmen und einfach selber BD einbauen, falls das so wichtig ist.


----------



## MARIIIO (27. August 2011)

Klar, ne SSD oder ein BR-LW kann ich  bei Bedarf selbst später nachrüsten.

Sind aber im moment eher Luxusartikel, die meiner Meinung nach in einem 600€-Laptop noch nicht sein müssen, oder? Ich kenne den Unterschied, den eine SSD macht leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, da sie mir als Student selbst für den Desktop noch zu teuer sind. Ich würde eher in starke Hauptkomponenten (Prozessor/GraKa/RAM/Akku) investieren. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich bei einem Laptop dem Akku sehr wichtig, da das Laptop aber eigentlich als Desktop genutzt wird, ware die Kohle da falsch investiert... 

Für 600€ wäre ja auch ein echter Desktop samt Monitor drin, ist dann aber leider nicht mobil  Wäre aber viel ergonomischer!

600€ für ein Office-Laptop im nicht-professionellen  Bereich sind auch schon relativ viel, da sollte ja was gutes bei rauskommen.


----------



## K3n$! (28. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Glaub mir, den Unterschied von SSD zur HDD wird sie extrem merken. 
Ich habe auch eine 60GB System-Platte drin und Windows lädt bei mir in ca. 25s. 
Früher hat es nochmal ca. 10-20s gedauert, bis ich überhaupt in den Firefox kam. Jetzt sind es vielleicht noch 3s.

Für ein Office-Notebook wird der i3 2310M völlig ausreichen. 

Eine SSD wird da die meiste Geschwindigkeit bringen. Ich würde eine 80GB oder größere Platte nehmen. 
Die aktuelle interne würde ich in ein USB 3.0 Gehäuse oder in eines mit E-Sata setzen. Da hat sie dann ihren Speicher dabei.


----------



## MARIIIO (28. August 2011)

Wie schauts denn mit den SSDs aus was Langzeit-Haltbarkeit angeht?

Ist 2,5 “ derzeit Standard im Laptop?


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Die Frage ist halt immer, ob man für den Luxus des schnelleren Ladens den Aufpreis zahlen will und dazu noch in Kauf nimmt, dass man nicht wie bei ner Sandard HDD locker mind 320GB Platz hat. Die meisten wollen das nicht, daher gibt es auch kaum Notebooks mit ner SSD ab Werk. Und dass es dann halt 20 Sekunden länger dauert, bis windows wirklich bereit ist, finden viele halt nicht schlimm. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass das Notebook wirklich schneller arbeitet, sondern Windows ist halt schneller parat und "Kleinigkeiten" laden halt schneller.

Haltbarkeit von SSDs: die haben halt eine begrenzte Zahl an Schreibzyklen, das heißt irgendwann ist die SSD so oft beschrieben worden, dass sie "verbraucht" ist. Daher sollte man auch alle Wartungsdienste, die ggf. auf dem Laufwerk was schreiben, abstellen, vor allem Defragmentierung.

Zur letzten Frage: wenn “ "Zoll" heißen soll: ja, 2,5 Zoll ist standard bei Laufwerken.


----------



## MARIIIO (30. August 2011)

@Herbboy: Was hältst du denn für eine sinnvolle Option um nochmal ca. 80€ im Dell zu verstecken?


----------



## K3n$! (30. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Hier ein Blick auf SSD-Life: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist meine 60GB System Platte. Erwartet wird eine Lebensdauer von 10 Jahren.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Kannst Du nochmal zusammenfassen, was der Dell denn alles so hat? Für 80€ kann man an sich wenig dazunehmen außer mehr RAM und ne größere HDD. Oder kriegt man für 80€ schon eine andere Graka?


----------



## K3n$! (30. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Ich glaub, das war das Angebot hier: 

Dell Vostro 3550 Plus, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Home Premium, silber (N355099) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MARIIIO (30. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

*Danke,* *K3n$!, genau das war das Angebot, welches ich meinte

Win 7 Prof. anstatt Home Premium wäre für das Laptop auch übertrieben. Oder eben das Dell so kaufen und dann den Rest in Peripherie investieren? 

Die SSD wäre wohl immernoch lohnenswert, allerdings müsste man da wohl noch ein bischen was drauflegen weil 80€ für ne alleinige Systemplatte wohl nicht reichen werden.  Die Datenmengen werden in Zukunft nicht kleiner werden, daher hätte ich schon gerne 128GB. Ich müsste mal nachschauen, mit wie viel Speicherplatz sie jetzt gerade auskommt, kann eigentlich nicht viel sein, bei nem 6 Jahre alten Laptop 
 *


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

naja, wenn für +80€ ne stärkere CPU oder größere HDD drin wäre, könnte man man das machen - wobei es dann natürlich bei der HDD so ist, dass ein Vergrößern auf zB 500GB oder 640GB auf keinen Fall direkt 80€ kosten darf, das wäre zuviel.


----------



## MARIIIO (30. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Die 320 GB würden auf jeden Fall schon reichen, eine größere hDD fällt also schonmal raus....

Habe gerade diesen Thread hier im Forum gefunden undhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...wie-gross-muss-meine-ssd-wirklich-sein-2.html vielleicht reichen auch die 64 GB

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...wie-gross-muss-meine-ssd-wirklich-sein-2.html

dazu noch nen externen Festplattenrahmen und den Teamviewer drauf zur  Fernwartung, falls die SSD mal voll sein sollte, und man das System  entrümpeln muss ^^
Wie gesagt, mal nachfragen, mit wie viel Speicherplatz sie gerade auskommt...


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

64GB reicht für windows und Officeanwendungen + Worddocs, excel-Tabellen usw völlig aus - aber wenn es dann um MP3, Videos, größere pdfs usw geht, kann es später eng werden.


----------



## MARIIIO (31. August 2011)

Klar, das musste dann eben alles konsequent auf die externe drauf, und da sehe ich eben ein kleines Komfort-Problem bei 64 GB. Es wäre auf der anderen Seite eig.die einzige Möglichkeit, ne SSD beim gegebenen Preisrahmen einzubauen. Wobei dann für einem geringen Aufpreis eines externen Festplattenkäfigs gleich die externe dabei wäre und ich so auch wieder 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen könnte


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Also, ich persönlich find es ja eh zu teuer, nur wegen des schnelleren Ladens von Windows und "kleinigkeiten" bei Windows ne SSD zu nehmen, aber wenn ich deswegen dann auch noch ständig ne externe HDD mitnehmen müsste oder vor dem Verlassen der Wohnung überlegen muss, welche Daten ich noch schnell auf die SSD kopieren sollte, weil ich die vlt. auf dem Notebook brauche - das wär mir dann erst echt viel zu blöd...   zudem muss man die Daten - wenn die halbwegs wichtig sind - nochmal auf eine zweite HDD überspielen... grad ne externe ist schnell mal hin, wenn man die oft am Laptop dran hat und das mal vergisst, wenn man zur Tür oder zum Telefon eilt und am Kabel hängenbleibt...


----------



## MARIIIO (31. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Ok, die Situation entspannt sich zusehends:

Ihr "aktuelles" Laptop ist ein 
*HP Compaq nx6310:*

Echt hart, mit was sie sich da rumschlägt: 
Intel Celeron Mobile                                                                                                                                         410, 1460 MHz
128MB Grafikspeicher
Kein WLAN
512MB RAM
Win XP Home

60 GB Festplatte

Ich wusste nicht, dass es so schlimm steht, da könnte ich ja in den nächsten Laden laufen, ohne zu suchen das erste Laptop für um die 600€ mitnehmen und sie wäre begeistert, egal, was ich da erwische 
Da sie seit 6 Jahren mit 60GB auskommt sollte eine SSD mit 64GB plus eine externe 320GB Platte wohl reichen 

Habe hier schon oft von der Crucial M4 gehört, da sollte ich doch nichts falsch machen, oder? 

Dann brauche ich nur noch ein USB 3.0-Festplattengehäuse und gut is.Da  sollte es ja kaum große Unterschiede geben...

Die günstige Variante:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/576894

Etwas teurer:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/555970


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Jo, kannst Du machen. Aber frag sie vorher, ob sie nicht doch - wenn verfügbar - 320Gb ausnutzen wollen würde


----------



## MARIIIO (31. August 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

So, Laptopsuche ist abgeschlossen, es wird besagtes DELL Vostro 3550 für 519€, ich konnte sie aber leider nicht von den Vorzügen einer zusätzlichen SSD überzeugen... War ihr zu viel Geld für den aus ihrer Sicht geringen Nutzen. Schade.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure HIlfe


----------



## K3n$! (1. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Kein Thema. Die SSD kann sie später bei Bedarf immer noch einbauen. Dann werden die Dinger auch vom Preis/GB-Verhältnis günstiger.


----------



## MARIIIO (1. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Aber dann kommt sie eben auch dann erst in den Genuss... Sie meint halt, dass der Aufpreis von 80€ nicht gerechtfertigt wäre dafür, dass alles nur ein bischen schneller geht. Aber sie ist eben eine recht anspruchslose Anwenderin, ihr machts nix aus, wenn das Laptop en bissel länger braucht zum Hochfahren >.<

Kann ich zwar nicht verstehen, aber gut, der "Kunde" ist König


----------



## K3n$! (1. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Der Unterschied von ihrem jetzigen Notebook zu dem neuen Dell wird schon imens sein. 
Und so klein ist der Unterschied zur SSD ja nun auch wieder nicht. Aber das liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters. 
Der eine ist so perfektionistisch und braucht die maximale Geschwindigkeit und der andere legt Wert auf gute Grundausstattung und Qualität der Verarbeitung.


----------



## MARIIIO (1. September 2011)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht: Ich hätte in den nächsten Computerladen marschieren, dass erstbeste Laptop für 600 nehmen können und sie wäre von der Geschwindigkeit immernoch begeistert  

Es gibt da auch noch die Gruppe, die auf garnix wirklich Wert legt und eigentlich nur ein funktionierendes Laptop braucht ohne spezielle Ansprüche. Zu der Gruppe gehört besagte Freundin  

Aber es wäre mir einfach zuwider in den nächstbesten Media Markt zu laufen und dort ein Laptop zu kaufen. Ist meist eh nur hübsch aussehende standardkost, hauptsache es verleitet die typische Kundschaft mit großen Schlagworten zum Kauf...


----------



## K3n$! (1. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass es ab und an mal richtig gute Angebote bei MM gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Ja, und auch die "Billigmarken" sind ja nicht Schrott, und die "Edelmarken" wiederum stellen inzwischen auch viele billige Geräte her, die auch nicht wirklich besser als andere Notebooks sind, wenn Preis und leistung ähnlich ist.


----------



## MARIIIO (11. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

EIne Frage noch: Oft ist jede Menge unnötiger Kram bei nem Laptop installiert. Ich würde daher vielleicht das WIndows gleich neu aufspielen. Aber ist es möglich (Meist liegt ja nur eine Recovery-DVD bei und kein vollwertiges Windows...), mit der DVD das Windows ohne den Kram aufzuspielen oder ist der dann automatisch wieder dabei?

Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie viel Kram vorinstalliert ist, wahrscheinlich kann man da erst mal drauf verzichten...


----------



## Lyran (11. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Mit der Recovery (Wiederherstellungs-) DVD wird der Auslieferungszustand wiederhergestellt, das heißt: mit allen unnützen Werbeanwendungen. Ich habs beim EeePC meiner Freundin so gemacht: zur Sicherung ein Image mit Acronis auf eine externe HDD gezogen und danach direkt Windows neuinstalliert


----------



## MARIIIO (11. September 2011)

Brauche ich für eine saubere Neuinstallation ein extra Windows oder geht das mir dem beiliegenden Kram?


----------



## Lyran (11. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Ich hatte noch eine extra Windows Version, ob man sich aus der beiliegenden OEM Version eine "saubere" Version bauen kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Ich würde mir einfach das Image von Microsoft laden.
Bei Windows 7 Home Premium und Professional gibt es die Links bei Chip.de.
Einfach die Iso's herunterladen und mit dem Tool (USB/DVD-Downloadtool für Windows 7) auf einen Stick spielen, davon booten und installieren. 

Hier die Chip Links:

*Windows 7 Home Premium:*


Spoiler



Windows 7 Home Premium (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online



*Windows 7 Professional inkl. SP1:*


Spoiler



Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## MARIIIO (12. September 2011)

Vielen Dank, K3n$!.Hast mir bei dem ganzen Thema sehr geholfen. Sag bescheid, falls ich mich mal irgendwie revanchieren kann (so gut das in nem Forum geht...)

Auf die Idee wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen. Nümmerlein hab ich dann ja an der Unterseite des Laptops   Vom Stick hab ich schon einige Win 7 installiert, dass stellt kein Problem dar  

Danköö!


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2011)

*AW: Office-Notebook für Freundin um 500&euro; Update: bis 600€*

Kein Thema, dafür ist man im Forum ja da


----------

